# Lincoln Coffee House, Reading



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Just popped into a new coffee place in Reading this afternoon, Lincoln Coffee House on King St (the same street Workhouse is on, though right at the other end). Very friendly, and a great espresso (they were serving Nude's East blend). Food looked good, and I always appreciate getting a glass of water with my shot.

Nice kit, too - Elektra Nino grinder and La Marzocco GS5, and everything carefully weighed out. Definitely worth a visit if you are in the area.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sounds like they have a cool set up ....... You don't see many Nino's in cafés .

Drude need to stalk them and get pics .....


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

They have a few pics on their Facebook page. Not sure when I'll next get a chance to go - work very busy at the moment - but I'll try and grab a few pics when I do


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on this new local outlet which I will definitely be trying out soon.


----------

